# Weekly Photo Challenge #45 for Week of 5/22/16



## wvdawg (May 21, 2016)

This week's theme is - DIRT - and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2016)

Would rather not see DIRT on these.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*Fannin County Motorcross*

The dirt was really flying today!


----------



## BERN (May 22, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## BERN (May 24, 2016)

*Dirty Hands Make Dollars*

Hopefully I'll be able to participate in this challenge more consistently now that the turkeys are finished running me around the woods.


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2016)

Awesome capture Bern!  I miss turkey season already!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 25, 2016)

About a 2 1/2 ft Bull snake on a DIRT road


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

me planting rows of dirt...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 25, 2016)

Looks like you're havin some fun BOG 

Good job on the pic


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Looks like you're havin some fun BOG
> 
> Good job on the pic



thanks... i'z putting my back into it! my daughter to da pic!


----------



## carver (May 27, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> The dirt was really flying today!



Great shot Dennis,wish y'all had stopped by.See ya soon
Hope everyone has a safe holiday


----------



## nrh0011 (May 31, 2016)

*Dirt*

Not too fond of the term "dirt" due to my background but I'll play along. However without it growing crops would be impossible. Wheat field, Chambers County, AL


----------

